# Do i need to add magnesium?



## mahlesseh (24 Nov 2010)

Hello, 

I have a planted tank and i use the following scedule:

Sunday 	50% water change. Add Macros (KNO3, KH2PO4)
Monday 	Add Traces
Tuesday 	Add Macros (KNO3, KH2PO4)
Wednesday 	Add Traces
Thursday 	Add Macros (KNO3, KH2PO4)
Friday 	Add Traces
Saturday 	Rest day

Now... I haven't dosed magnesium yet. I found the parameters of the water i used for the waterchange and it has about 10 ppm magnesium in it. Is that high enough or do i have to dose extra magnesium?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Nov 2010)

Hello,
       Welcome to the forum! It's always a good idea to try adding it for a few weeks, just to see if it makes a difference. If your tap water really does have 10ppm Mg then this is more than enough. The problem is that we never really know for sure just exactly what is in our tap, despite the water report.

If you can't detect a difference after about three weeks then it's a safe bet that there is sufficient Mg in your tap and you can then delete Mg dosing.

Cheers,


----------



## mahlesseh (25 Nov 2010)

ok, thanks for the advice. So i just add 5 ppm after the waterchange once every week?


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Nov 2010)

Yes that would be fine.

Cheers,


----------



## ColinTomson (1 Dec 2010)

Hello guys,as new in this forum and mainly in aquatic society would like to ask what do you mean by adding trace?
What is it ?
For now I don't add anything to my tank and change about 30-40% of the water once per a week. In my tank there are about 7 fishes so I don't want to dose it wrong
Any advices ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Dec 2010)

ColinTomson said:
			
		

> Hello guys,as new in this forum and mainly in aquatic society would like to ask what do you mean by adding trace?
> What is it ?
> For now I don't add anything to my tank and change about 30-40% of the water once per a week. In my tank there are about 7 fishes so I don't want to dose it wrong
> Any advices ?
> Thanks in advance




Hi Colin and welcome

Trace is a fertz that does not contain NKP (N = nitrogen, K = Potassium & P = Phosphates) which is vitial for sustained plant growth. 

Trace (CSM-B) contains Boron, Copper, Iron, Manganese Molybdenum and zinc, these are also required to sustained good plant growth.

Both of these fertz will not affect your fish.

Regards
Paul


----------



## ColinTomson (3 Dec 2010)

So can I find them in a constent product or need to suply all of them by each one?!
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Dec 2010)

ColinTomson said:
			
		

> So can I find them in a constent product or need to suply all of them by each one?!
> Thank you in advance.



Colin

The NPK solution is made up of three seperate ingredients which are mixed together: 
Kno3 + Kh2Po4 + Mgso4

The Trace or CSM-B is a single ingredient. 

All of the above are in powder form which are mixed with warm water.

Also have a look on ebay 

KN03 - Potassium Nitrate or Nitrate of potash or saltpetre
Kh2Po4 - Potassium Phosphate - no other alternative name
Mgso4 - Magnesium Sulphate or Espom salts 


The above can also be purchased from two of our sponser - Aqua Essentials and fliudsensoronline.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dry-fer ... 5_146.html

http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/zen/in ... h=93_65_69

Regards
Paul


----------



## ColinTomson (16 Dec 2010)

So how do I mix all of them - all of them in one place or in exact constant proportion?!
Maybe asking stupid westions but as I am not so great neither in chimic or mixing contents - prefer not to experiment with my last fishesh and plants


----------

